# ασθενής και οδοιπόρος αμαρτίαν ουκ έχει = the sick and the travellers are exempt from fasting; the sick and the travellers have no sin



## nickel (Mar 18, 2009)

Με την παροιμιώδη φράση «ασθενής και οδοιπόρος αμαρτίαν ουκ έχει» καταπιάστηκε ο Σαραντάκος στο ιστολόγιό του.

Απόρησα κι εγώ πώς θα έπρεπε να το μεταφράσουμε. Δεν βρήκα βοήθεια στα ελληνοαγγλικά λεξικά. Πάντως, το βιβλίο του Θεοτοκά _Ασθενείς και οδοιπόροι_ μεταφράζεται _The Sick and the Travellers._

Ο Νικόλαος Πολίτης γράφει: «Από την αρχαΐζουσα γλώσσα φαίνεται να είναι εκκλησιαστικό ρητό, αγνοώ όμως πόθεν ελήφθη».

Και ο Σαραντάκος: «Πράγματι, η φράση “ασθενής και οδοιπόρος αμαρτίαν ουκ έχει” δεν είναι αυθεντικά εκκλησιαστική, δεν υπάρχει σε πατερικό ή άλλο κείμενο. Πρόκειται για μεταγενέστερη παροιμιώδη φράση, απόσταγμα λαϊκής σοφίας παρόμοιο με τη ρώσικη παροιμία που δίνει ο Πολίτης».

Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι _τους ασθενείς και τους οδοιπόρους_ εξαιρεί το Κοράνι από την υποχρέωση της νηστείας του Ραμαζανιού: «Those who are sick or on a journey are required to fast an equal number of days later on».

Τέλος πάντων. Μια μετάφραση που προτείνω είναι: *The sick and the travellers are exempt from fasting.*


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2009)

Μία σημείωση για το εξαίρετο (όπως πάντα) πόνημα του Σαραντάκου. Γράφει λοιπόν: «Και το απόσπασμα που δίνει ο Νικόλαος Πολίτης (ΣτΖ: _Η ορθόδοξη εκκλησία συγχωρεί την κατάλυση της νηστείας στους ασθενείς και στις λεχώνες_) δεν μου φαίνεται να κατονομάζει ρητά τις λεχώνες, εκτός κι αν η λοχεία θεωρείται ταπείνωση.» Φρονώ ότι η Εκκλησία τη συγχωρεί (ενν. την κατάλυση της νηστείας κατά τη λοχεία) διότι θεωρεί τις λεχώνες ούτως ή άλλως «ακάθαρτες» και δεν τους επιτρέπει να εκκλησιαστούν (πόσο μάλλον να μεταλάβουν) προτού σαραντίσουν (no pun intened) και τους έχει διαβαστεί και η σχετική προς τούτο ευχή.


----------



## pit (Mar 18, 2009)

Είχα ακούσει πιο παλιά ότι η φράση είναι παραφρασμένη. Κανονικά είναι "ασθενής και οιδοιπόρος", που σημαίνει "ασθενής και έγκυος".

Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει λεπτομέρειες ή τη ρίζα του οιδοιπόρος, ας μας φωτίσει.


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2009)

Pit, θα πρέπει να αρχίσεις το διάβασμα από το κείμενο του Σαραντάκου, στο οποίο παραπέμπω πάνω πάνω. Εκεί θα δεις για το «*διπόρος». Το «οδοιπόρος» (traveller, wayfarer) έχει διάφανη προέλευση: οδός + πόρος.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2009)

Να προσθέσουμε και αυτό εδώ (που έχει κι άλλο ζουμερό υλικό): http://www.sarantakos.com/language/odoiporos.html

Ο pit λέει _οι_δοι-, nickel, όχι _ο_δοι-. Που ό ήχος του (iδi-) γέννησε και το _ηδυπόρος_: http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=169697


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 18, 2009)

Σε όποιο μοναστήρι ρωτήσεις ξέρουν ότι η φράση δεν είναι από τα ιερά κείμενα, εκφράζει όμως μέσα στο χρόνο αυθεντικά το πνεύμα επιείκειας και ελαστικότητας στη δεξίωση του ανθρώπου στην Εκκλησία. Γι' αυτό και, νομίζω, καλύτερα η κυριολεκτική μετάφραση (the sick and the travellers have no sin), όχι η περιοριστική, της αρχικής προέλευσης. Η ίδια αντίληψη υπάρχει σε πολλές γλώσσες με άλλες φράσεις που περιλαμβάνει φτωχούς, ναυτικούς, ζητιάνους, μεθυσμένους, που, λόγω της καταστάσεώς τους, έχουν "μέσο" στο Θεό ώστε να κάνει δυο φορές στραβά μάτια όταν αυτοί παραβαίνουν κανόνες.


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ο pit λέει _οι_δοι-, nickel, όχι _ο_δοι-.


Συγγνώμη, τα μάτια μου κάνανε... τσίου-τσίου. Ένα ανύπαρκτο *οιδιπόρος θα μπορούσε να έχει σχέση με το οιδι- < οιδώ («είμαι πρησμένος») του Οιδίποδα; Αλλά αυτουνού πού να του συχωρεθούν οι αμαρτίες...

tsioutsiou, συμφωνώ ότι πολλές φορές θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε στη μετάφραση τη διασταλτική (και ακριβέστερη ως προς το ελληνικό) μετάφραση. 

+1 στο *The sick and the travellers have no sin.*


----------



## sarant (Mar 18, 2009)

Pit, αυτό λέω και στα δύο άρθρα, η φράση δεν είναι παραφρασμένη. Δεν υπάρχει λέξη διπόρος, δεν υπάρχει λέξη οιδοιπόρος, δεν υπάρχει λέξη ωδιπόρος, δεν υπάρχει λέξη ωδειπόρος.

Αν υπήρχε λέξη οιδοιπόρος, δεν θα τη βρίσκαμε στα λεξικά; Στο Λίντελ Σκοτ; Δεν θα τη βρίσκαμε στο TLG; Ήθελα να ξέρω, αυτός που τη σκαρφίστηκε, τον πήρε τηλέφωνο ο Σωκράτης και του την είπε;


----------



## sarant (Mar 18, 2009)

Και κάτι ακόμα για το τελευταίο κείμενό μου: τα παραθέματα από τον Πολίτη τα έχω μεταφράσει σε απλούστερη γλώσσα (το λέω άλλωστε).


----------

